# CHANGSHA | Yuanda Central Plaza Phase 3 | 249m x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Phase 1 completed, also 249m








CHANGSHA | Yunda Central Plaza - St. Regis Hotel | 249m...


2013-05-03 by 178469771




www.skyscrapercity.com










249米+150米！长沙“运达广场三期”奠基！


249米+150米！长沙“运达广场三期”奠基！,长沙,中央广场




www.163.com














By leeyeede


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-04 by 驭星者


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-03 by leeyeede


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-14 by 1Ee0


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-23 by 驭星者


----------

